# Neon Tetra Disease or Fungus?



## lullafishi (Dec 13, 2012)

I have 3 neons and 3 male guppies in my 10 gallon bare-bottom quarantine tank. The neons came with the tank when I bought it used 3-4 weeks ago.

A few days ago I noticed a faded spot on the body of one of the neons. It has since grown larger, and now there is a second and third spot (one on the other side). They look cottony in appearance.

I can't determine if it's a treatable fungal infection or neon tetra disease. The affected neon exhibited minor head standing early this week as well, but I thought I overfed him flakes so I cut back on feeding for a few days and that seemed to help.

Today he is swimming slightly erratically... tilted on his side or nose or tail pointed down. It's hard to tell if he's separated from the school... there are only three so they don't school very well. 

I'm guessing it's neon tetra disease, but I wanted to see what others thought. 

I'm leaving for a long weekend this evening, so I'm debating between going out and buying some Pimafix or euthanizing him so the other fish won't get to pick at a carcass if he dies while I'm gone. :c


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

It's neon tetra disease. The loss of color and erratic swimming behavior are sure signs of it. It's best to euthanize the neon tetra and since other fish can become infected by eating it's remains.


----------



## lullafishi (Dec 13, 2012)

I've seen the other two neons chasing and nipping at it already, what are the chances they're already infected?

And can guppies be affected by this? I was actually going to move all fish to my 40B (freshly cycled but still fishless), but that's clearly not going to happen with the neons now. I'm wondering if I should keep the guppies in QT for another month as well?

P.S. Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

They might be infected. Though the consumption of the body of an infected fish is a guarantee for infection.

Many other species of fish can be affected by this protozoan parasite. I've had rasboras show the symptoms of neon tetra disease, then suddenly die over night. You should remove and euthanize the infected fish and treat the quarantine tank with a combo of Quick Cure and Metronidizole. More info on the treatment can be found here:

http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/2007/02/neon-tetra-disease.html


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I think, the loss of color in the area. Does it look like a grey bruise/burn? That is how I knew I had neon tetra disease. Does it look fuzzy? or poofy?


----------



## lullafishi (Dec 13, 2012)

I guess I'll euthanize the infected one, then keep the others quarantined to see if they show symptoms of infection. Still unsure what to do about the guppies, though. They can stay in QT or they can be moved to my disease-free 40b.

I may have to pick up another cheap 10 gallon so I can get new fish and start the quarantine process on them for my 40b. Or I have an empty 5 gallon I could convert to a hospital tank. I do want to get Harlequin Rasboras and Rummynose tetras for my 40b, but now I'm paranoid about eventually putting them in this 10 gallon QT even after it's been torn down and bleached.


----------



## lullafishi (Dec 13, 2012)

Oceangirl said:


> I think, the loss of color in the area. Does it look like a grey bruise/burn? That is how I knew I had neon tetra disease. Does it look fuzzy? or poofy?


I didn't think they had much color loss.. the red stripe is still very much there on all three and none of them are more faded in color than the other. But the infected one has obvious white spots on its sides. The new fainter spots don't look raised yet, but the largest spot looks fuzzy and poofy.


----------

